# trip to melbourne.....opps!



## speciespython (Aug 4, 2005)

ok, i went to melbourne (victoria australia) today, which a 3 hour drive, so i decided to help the bordem by taking the camera, so my pics wern't to good!  :lmao: then it decided to rain,
so here as so here is some pics from out of the car window, on a slightly rain melbourne day!  
















self portrait










enjoy!   

laura


----------

